# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Another moron accidently discharges gun

## Brian4Liberty

Gun goes off in Altoona church during Easter Vigil mass
By Courtney Fischer - Apr 05, 2015




> Police say a gun went off at about 11 p.m. Saturday at the Cathedral of the Blessed Sacrament in Altoona, Blair County.
> 
> Jason Wagler was sitting with his fiancee at Mass and heard the gunshot.
> 
> "We were standing for a few minutes and just before the final procession started, the gunshot went off," Wagler said.
> 
> Wagler said at first no one seemed to know what had happened. Some people thought a speaker blew. But then he saw smoke.  Wagler took several photos with his phone shortly after the incident happened.
> 
> "I immediately took a step back and was about to take cover. You never know if you're safe anymore in this world. It's a shame to know you can't go into church without having something like this happen," Wagler said.
> ...

----------


## Natural Citizen

That's a dumb place to store your plinker.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Police say a man had a gun *in his pocket* and it discharged when he stood up. The bullet *grazed the man's hand*.



That was a close call...

And, yes, he's a moron.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> That was a close call...
> 
> And, yes, he's a moron.


He's lucky he didn't shoot his pee pee off. That wouldn't be good.

----------


## Dr.3D

That's why there is such a thing as a pocket holster.   If the trigger guard isn't covered, it's a dangerous practice to carry it.

----------


## rg17

> He's lucky he didn't shoot his pee pee off. That wouldn't be good.


That could be a lot worse.

----------

